
Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News but for general news? - debt
Does there exist a ranking system for general news or a place to discuss news online?
======
thinkling
I hate to be flippant, but surely you've heard of Reddit? /r/news is the
obvious subreddit, but there are lots of others with different topics and
slightly different flavor commenting communities.

EDIT to add: Ironically, there's a subreddit dedicated to talking about
alternatives to Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditAlternatives/](https://www.reddit.com/r/RedditAlternatives/)

and here's a page listing alternative sites in order of Alexa ranking:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/redditalternatives/wiki/alexarankin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/redditalternatives/wiki/alexaranking)

EDIT2: and FWIW, I know that HN started as an escape from Reddit.

~~~
thinkling
And PS, if you're less concerned about the content being news and more
interesting in a nice community, check out MetaFilter.

[http://www.metafilter.com/](http://www.metafilter.com/)

~~~
jrnichols
That depends on whether or not your opinions match that of the strong hivemind
that Metafilter has going. I ended up deleting my long time MF account because
of that. If your comments aren't in like with the group think, expect them to
get flagged and removed.

------
dglass
It's not quite what you're looking for but I've been working on Tracket [0]
for quite some time now.

The best way I can describe it is a mix between google news and the wayback
machine. It aggregates top stories from the major news sites and groups the
articles and photos together if they're related. It also creates a timeline so
you can go back in time to see what the top news stories were for a given day.

[0] [http://tracket.com](http://tracket.com)

~~~
thinkling
That sounds like something I've wanted for a long time: a quick way to catch
up with daily news when you get hack from a week or two offline. We used to
just look at the front pages of newspapers that had piled up, but online news
made that hard. (I suppose a few newspaper sites may still have an image of
their daily front page available, but often under a canonical URL with no
indication how to see older ones. And often no live links to actual articles.)

The other thing I'm looking forward to from AI is summarization across several
articles, i.e. tell me what the 3 days' worth of articles about topic X say.

~~~
dglass
That's great to hear. That's almost exactly what I'm trying to do with
Tracket. Hope you like it!

------
t3hSpork
Personally, I love Fark:

[http://www.fark.com](http://www.fark.com)

Fark is meant to be links to non-news news articles, but has a large number of
links to interesting articles and humorous rewritings of headlines.

I've been a Farker for 16 years.

------
beamatronic
As far as I know this is the closest - Go to Reddit News and look at the "new
news".

[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/new/](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/new/)

